
Pangu 9 Internals [pdf] - funkaster
http://blog.pangu.io/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/us-16-Pangu9-Internals.pdf
======
Reason077
Conclusion: _" The battle between jailbreaks and Apple makes iOS better, and
more secure"_

It's true. Even if you have no interest in jailbreaking, you can thank them
for this.

~~~
Undertow_
Hackers make the world go round

~~~
dmichulke
It is from their foes, not their friends, that cities learn the lesson of
building high walls.

\- Civ4 / Aristophanes

------
the_duke
It's about an iOS 9 jailbreak. (In case you where asking yourself "wtf is
pangu9", like I did)

~~~
willstrafach
Looks like it covers iOS 8.x, 9.0, 9.1, and latest 9.3.3 jailbreaks. Very
crafty methods used.

------
aymenim
Does anyone know if there is a video of this talk on the internet?

~~~
Shrugs
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zW1U93sXXz4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zW1U93sXXz4)

~~~
aymenim
Thanks, I will check it out.

------
Fifer82
I updated my ipad to iOS 10 by mistake and now I simply don't have any
requirement for a locked down device and it gathers dust.

